
The second-system effect - jkuria
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php
======
zamadatix
Links to the Wikipedia main page. I think you meant this link
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Second-
system_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Second-system_effect)

~~~
jkuria
Yes, thanks!

